# Thông báo > Đóng góp phát triển >  Diễn đàn mình có chức năng RSS cho điện thoại?

## ducduy9104

Tình hình là em bán hàng đã lâu và cũng thấy có một điều thú vị thế này. Em để ý nhiều bác rất nhanh tay vừa đăng bài là có ngay cục gạch. Nhiều bác khác thì lại luôn chậm nên bị hớt tay trên. Em đoán những bác mua hàng nhanh dùng chức năng RSS của một trang dịch vụ nào đó. Ví dụ như bác thuhanoi, độ nhanh thì chắc trong diễn đàn này ai cũng phải lạy  :Wink: 

Nếu như diễn đàn không có chức năng RSS em cũng định tham khảo một số nguồn trên mạng chia sẽ để anh em biết mà dùng, mua được món hàng cho ưng ý chứ để đội sổ hoài coi sao được  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CNC PRO

Chào bạn!

Diễn đàn đã có bảng tin RSS.
Trên điện thoại bạn có thể dùng Feedly hoặc các App đọc tin RSS để theo dõi.

Link RSS theo dõi bài viết mới là http://forum.cncprovn.com/external.p...=true&type=rss

Để theo dõi cụ thể từng bài viết bằng cách dùng chức năng Theo dõi (subscription) với tuỳ chọn Nhắc nhở qua Email để được nhắc khi có bài mới.

----------


## CKD

Thử ngay và luôn


Dùng trình đọc gReader Pro cho android.

----------

anhcos

----------


## giaiphapcnc

Forum co the dung module Tapatalk, nhu tren dien dan cua mach3 va cnczone dang dung.

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

> Thử ngay và luôn
> 
> 
> Dùng trình đọc gReader Pro cho android.


Cho em hỏi bản gReader Pro của a mua hay hack vậy, chỉ e hack vs

----------


## CKD

Mua trăm mấy đó bác.
Mà hack thì mình chẵng biết, còn pro nếu có thì săn lùng trên mạng thôi ạ.

----------

